# Low Stomach Acid? Need some advice



## Jagged (Jun 1, 2016)

*Low Stomach Acid? Need Help*
A little background.

Over two years ago, I was eating poorly and drinking alot of alcohol. It was around the holiday season of course. I developed a burning in my esophagus that was scoped and diagnosed has irritation around my LES. Doctor was immediate to start me on omneprozale 20mg indefinitely. For the 1st two years it was great. I could drink and eat everything I wanted. This past February, my insurance stopped paying for omneprozale in turn, my doctor switched my to Lansoprozale. This completely ruined me. I started to have migraines, acne, lightcolored stool which started to smell rotten(like the stuff you floss out of your teeth). Anyway, it got so bad that I developed gastritis most likely from all the food sitting at the bottom of my stomach. I stopped my ppi when the stomach pains started. I didn't do the research and that started the acid rebound. I was scoped a week later and they found gastritis and level 1 esophagitis. This was on 5/6. went back to omneprozale for 1 week to see if that would reduce my acid rebound and it did not work. Tried zantac and it did not work. All that helped was eating very little and often and chamomile/throat coat tea. My stool seemed to not have the rot smell during acid rebound but remained yellow and loose. I've lost 40 pounds in 2 months. Good news is, my rebound is over as I don't burn up in my stomach or chest when eating. Bad news is that my stool is still golden and smells like rot again. Stool is usually formed firm. I continuously burp after meals and flatulence has started to ramp up as well. Odd thing is, that the flatulence never gives off smell. Body acne is increased and I can't seem to shake the fumy throat/clear mucus throat(LPR Symptoms).

Before anyone says liver and gallbladder. I have gotten an upper sonogram on my organs and liver enzymes are in range. I've also just finished a round of Xifaxin.

I've been doing some research and I think I've reverted back to really low stomach acid. I purchased some Betain HCL with Pepsin and given that a try. I'm up to two pills with no burning. No results so far. I have a some questions

1. Do I take the capsules at the beginning, during, or after of the meal. So much conflicting info on the net
2. Do I take any liquid before or after the meal
3. Is there any additional supplements to complement the activation of the HCL
4. Can anyone recommend so good enzymes as well. I'm pretty desperate so price doesn't matter.

Thanks for reading,
Matt

Read more: http://www.healthboards.com/boards/acid-reflux-gerd/1021484-low-stomach-acid-need-help.html#ixzz4B11d3GGC


----------

